# Upset loads



## greatjohn (Feb 28, 2011)

Anybody has a clear definition about upset loads? Thanks. John


----------



## McEngr (Mar 1, 2011)

greatjohn said:


> Anybody has a clear definition about upset loads? Thanks. John


What is an upset load and where are you seeing this in study/practice?

Thanks!


----------

